# CVT not downshifting



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hondamatic not downshifting*

Brothers 2007 Rancher is not downshifting intermittantly in auto setting. 

ESP seems to be working fine.

Any ideas? and what kind of fluid does the tranny take?






p.s. How do you reset oil change light?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know a THING about those honda tranny's.  Would seem to be though it could be something electronic? Is there a box or computer that tells it when to shift down? If so that could be going bad.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kmkjr - check the honda section in the manuals area. there are factory made videos covereing the ESP system and its common failures. 
see the vids here: 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=281
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=280
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=279


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

ESP works fine, the automatic is not working.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Did you check to make sure the switch is working correctly?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ima be honest the hondamatic is trash! what kind of oil are u running in bike, also it has to be an oil thats made for the wet clutch. also do you ride in water alot cuzz it they get water in motor thats when they act up the most. worst design ever. flush bike out very well and put new fluid (rigght fluid) and see what that does if not that let me know and i will work my best to help u fix that problem


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be bad servo inside tranny. Buddies rincon had similiar trouble with his and that was the problem.

fatboyz customz


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Did you check to make sure the switch is working correctly?


You can hear it, but working correctly I don't know. No manuals I have list the Hondamatic, only the manual and ESP.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------



CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ima be honest the hondamatic is trash! what kind of oil are u running in bike, also it has to be an oil thats made for the wet clutch. also do you ride in water alot cuzz it they get water in motor thats when they act up the most. worst design ever. flush bike out very well and put new fluid (rigght fluid) and see what that does if not that let me know and i will work my best to help u fix that problem


Did that yesterday and hopefully GTG. Got to replace a wheel bearing in it first, so I'll road test it this weekend and cross my fingers.

Can always use the ESP anyway, so I won't get fixed anyway unless it's uber cheap.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

like said above hondamatic= trotline weights....i bet the fix won't be cheap . if it was me i would just shift with the esp..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

walker said:


> like said above hondamatic= trotline weights....i bet the fix won't be cheap . if it was me i would just shift with the esp..


Not my machine, and that would be my decision also!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Changed the oil out, added a flushing agent, changed again and seems fine now. Did not downshift once in a 6hr ride, but I was stuck in a river and really giving her.

Hopefully repaired!!

But next time I shouldn't be so lazy when servicing. Didn't check the air filter and it froze up, barely made it home!


----------

